# hello from the south



## mousekid98 (Apr 7, 2012)

hello from south east uk i have 2 male white mice and 3 female fancy mice and 9 babie fancy mice 4males 5 females :mrgreen:


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

welcome the the forum!


----------



## MissStitches (Mar 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## matt_m (Apr 20, 2009)

Hi and welcome to the forum from another newbie.


----------



## mousekid98 (Apr 7, 2012)

hello and thanks


----------

